

Meteor for the Enterprise: Scoutzie's Internal Dashboard - sgdesign
https://www.discovermeteor.com/2013/10/15/meteor-enterprise-scoutzie-dashboard/

======
jenntoda
As the non-tech person on the team, the greatest value I see is how fast it
got us up and running. it was like a dream come true when jaigouk showed off
how we can see live transactions appear in real time on our dashboard, making
tracking activities a breeze, above all, it make proactively predicting when
we should reach out to our users possible, which helped a lot in helping some
of our users along in their transaction.

------
rubyn00bie
Maybe I missed it, I'm not the sharpest, but I don't quite understand what
about meteor in particular made it easier or better than Sinatra + some
frontend JS framework.

I'm in no way saying it's not, I just, from the article, didn't gather why the
interviewee really thought it was better? Like what in particular is so much
more awesome?

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Primarily the ability to load data straight from Mongo DB without writing any
APIs. Don't get me wrong, you can certainly implement the same things with
other tools, but Meteor already bundles a lot of building. We pretty much
"watch" live data on the server and display it as it comes. Front end JS helps
us do calculations and apply labels as we see fit. The best part, we just
change the front end and Meteor takes care of watching and updating the data.

------
kirillzubovsky
If you guys have any questions on Meteor for startups, don't hesitate to ask.

~~~
jemeshsu
Is there any sample apps that has a version written in Meteor and another
using Sinatra/Flask/Whatever+other JS framework?

Is there any sample Meteor app with iOS/Android native clients (clients that
use native controls rather than just a mobile web app)?

~~~
sgdesign
To answer your first question, TodoMVC
([http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)) has a Meteor implementation:
[http://todomvcapp.meteor.com/](http://todomvcapp.meteor.com/)

And for our Meteor book, we built a pretty standard forum/HN clone app called
Microscope:
[https://github.com/DiscoverMeteor/Microscope](https://github.com/DiscoverMeteor/Microscope)

But I'm not sure what you mean by a Meteor app with a native client. Do you
mean a native client that uses the DDP protocol
([http://www.meteor.com/blog/2012/03/21/introducing-
ddp](http://www.meteor.com/blog/2012/03/21/introducing-ddp)) to communicate
with a Meteor back-end? I haven't heard of that yet, but PiJS
([http://pijs.io](http://pijs.io)) uses DDP to do interesting things with the
Raspberry Pi.

~~~
tmeasday
There is Objective DDP
([https://github.com/boundsj/ObjectiveDDP](https://github.com/boundsj/ObjectiveDDP))
and a Java DDP Client ([https://github.com/kutrumbo/java-ddp-
client](https://github.com/kutrumbo/java-ddp-client)) although I haven't yet
seen a finished product (i.e. a native app that talks to a Meteor app).

But it's certainly possible.

------
dreamfactory
Would love to see some screenshots or video of the dashboard itself.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I think we will post it up in a few weeks. The whole thing was built so fast,
the dash looks incredibly ugly - think bootstrap without any styling. It's
border line command line colors :) But, it's working out so well that we
haven't spent resources to pretty it up yet. I think in 1-2 months we will
need to redesign it, based on all the pain-points we have learned, and that's
when we will implement a stylish and efficient dash, ready to show.

~~~
sgdesign
I'm curious too!

